# Kindle Fire in 2012



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

I was reading a short article about analyst expectations for Amazon and the Kindle Fire in 2012. Looks like there are estimations that as many as 12 millions of them will move and that there might be not 1 but 2 new tablets released next year. Is that wishful thinking on the part of some pro-Amazon bankers or will the Fire lead the way to Amazon snatching at least 15% of the tablet market?

http://www.bgr.com/2011/11/23/amazon-may-move-12-million-kindle-fire-tablets-in-2012/

By the way, if there is another tablet, my new name preference is The Kindle Pyro.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

I always wonder how they come up with these estimates.  I thought Amazon doesn't release sales numbers on its kindles.  If that's true, how does anyone know how many they've sold, let alone predict how many they might sell in the future?

And - personally - I think they should call the next version a 'torch'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Amazon doesn't release their sales figures, but some of these analysts are able to track the size of the orders for different parts that go into them by going to suppliers.

Torch would be good too, but they probably couldn't use that one considering it would be confusing with the Blackberry Torch.


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

I could easily see two new tablets being released late next year

Just some speculating here  
Amazon Kindle Fire 2 - 16 GB, 7" display, WiFi only, more RAM for faster performance, (all the standard upgrades in the traditional sense of a successor)

Amazon Kindle Ice - 32 GB or 64 GB, WiFi or WiFi+3G, 9.7" higher resolution display, (what people would deem to be a true competitor to the iPad series)


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

RobertKindle said:


> I could easily see two new tablets being released late next year
> 
> Just some speculating here
> Amazon Kindle Fire 2 - 16 GB, 7" display, WiFi only, more RAM for faster performance, (all the standard upgrades in the traditional sense of a successor)
> ...


I doubt a larger Fire version will be 9.7" display because they would have to compete with Apple for the screens. I think an 8.9" or 10.1" is more likely.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jd78 said:


> I doubt a larger Fire version will be 9.7" display because they would have to compete with Apple for the screens. I think an 8.9" or 10.1" is more likely.


Why such strange measurements - 8.9" and 10.1"? Why not just 9" or 10" etc. Is there a technical reason for this oddity?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Why such strange measurements - 8.9" and 10.1"? Why not just 9" or 10" etc. Is there a technical reason for this oddity?


Probably the actual measurements are metric, and these are the inch aproximations


----------

